# central line



## alices (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope someone can help, All my Dr. says is pt here to have his central line sutured in place (Rt Internal Jugular) placed 3 nylon sutures, this was done in the ER, pt is on dialysis, not sure on what procedure code to use can I use the 12001? or some other procedure code, any and all help is appreciated..thanks alice


----------



## alices (Jan 13, 2012)

*re-central line*

Hi everyone I am posting this as well again, I really need to know if the doctor sutures the central line or dialysis cath to the skin(er dr) what code would I look to? on one he placed 3 simp sutures and now I have another chart where he just says suture to reinforce cath..thank you.. alice


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 17, 2012)

*E/M*

I think all you can bill in this case is the documented level of E/M code.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## bsurovick (Jan 18, 2012)

i agree with tessa.  i would bill the e/m.  plus, depending on what type of line (tunneled or non tunneled) there is a 10 day global period.  a tunneled line carries a 10 day global.

bridget
CPC, CMRS


----------



## kak6 (Jan 19, 2012)

where i work we would bill this as 12001 along with e/m in the ed setting


----------



## Sueedwards (Jan 30, 2012)

I would look into the tunneling of the central line codes....

thanks, Sue


----------



## alices (Jan 30, 2012)

*re-central line*

Thank you all for the help. it is truly appreciated..alice


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 31, 2012)

*Definitely NOT tunneled*



Sueedwards said:


> I would look into the tunneling of the central line codes....
> 
> thanks, Sue



A tunneled CVL requires a surgeon making a tunnel beneath the skin/subq tissues through which they thread the line.  This is definitely *NOT* what is described by simply placing suture(s) to hold the line in place. 

From the very limited information given by the original poster, I do not see documentation of a "repair" (even a simple repair).  But then we may not have the full note. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

